# Network Test



## Dave from Kazoo (Nov 28, 2004)

We have Hr34 and 2 H25 installed. I have run the network test on the Hr34 and get the following Diagnostic code 48-887. Network Interference Problem. Lists router with a bunch of diff. numbers and letters. Also states receivers have reduce network performance. If you are having problem viewing recordings from these receivers to please call. 
Everything works good.

Second question Under more info

What is STB Services Port it has yellow ! and NA(202)

Third question with H25 blank To List? 

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Dave from Kazoo said:


> We have Hr34 and 2 H25 installed. I have run the network test on the Hr34 and get the following Diagnostic code 48-887. Network Interference Problem. Lists router with a bunch of diff. numbers and letters. Also states receivers have reduce network performance. If you are having problem viewing recordings from these receivers to please call.
> Everything works good.
> 
> Second question Under more info
> ...



There is a problem with your coax/DECA networking.
You don't care, or it isn't important. Mine all report 202 "when things are working".
The H25 doesn't look to have found the HR34, which may be part of your first problem/question.
Your problem is the same as in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200383

You can get some more information about this by pressing the guide and right arrow [both at the same time] on the front panel, which will show a menu with "coax" and then run the two tests.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

STB Services are not actually implemented. As VOS points out, the error codes can be indicative of something else, but in general you should ignore that line.


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

Are you sure the STB aren't implemented?

when I set mine up I just had to do some port forwarding any it came right up, though I can't find what good it does for me

and a uPnP router would handle that automatically


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It doesn't do anything.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DarkLogix said:


> Are you sure the STB aren't implemented?
> 
> when I set mine up I just had to do some port forwarding any it came right up, though* I can't find what good it does for me*
> 
> and a uPnP router would handle that automatically


Which should be "the clue".
Pointless & useless.


----------



## Dave from Kazoo (Nov 28, 2004)

OK STB not used. Network works good. H25 can view recorded programs. Testing network from H25's is good. Should I have any ports open on the router?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you have uPNP enabled on your router it should not be necessary.


----------



## Dave from Kazoo (Nov 28, 2004)

Update to the system network test that would fail on the HR34 but NOT on the 2 H25's. The H25's got the NEW HD guide download. I know it is going to be a wait for the HR34 HD Guide, Anyways Nothing else has changed and when the Network test is run Everything is good. Just plain odd. Owell I do love the new GUIDE.


----------

